# E-Gesundheitskarte: Datenverlust mit Folgen



## Newsfeed (10 Juli 2009)

Rückschlag für die Testläufe für die elektronische Gesundheitskarte: Durch den Ausfall eines Sicherheitsmoduls gingen zentrale Verschlüsselungsdaten verloren. Ein Backup gibt es nicht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

